# Hunting > The Magazine >  First turn right, off Snee Rd

## Tahr

My son CraigC and I spent last night on some nice public land. Its pretty popular so gets a bit of pressure. We left Wellington at about 2pm yesterday, and got back this afternoon.

Last night was a write off because of the wind. This morning was a bit better. We hunted a bit lower this morning and I was lucky enough to get a spiker at 425 yards when it popped out onto a little clearing. 

The pics can explain it...

Camp for the night;


This morning.



The clearing I shot the deer on is the right one of the 2 little ones just below craig's shoulder. We are just heading off to retrieve it.






The old bugger lugging his share home.

----------


## Aly

Great pics  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## P38

Nice work Craig  :Thumbsup: 


That first right turn off Snee can be very productive all right.  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Tahr

> Nice work Craig 
> 
> 
> That first right turn off Snee can be very productive all right. 
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Pffft.

He's just a poser.


And Tilly is nothing but a pot licker.

----------


## BRADS

Dundee will spend all year trying to find spot on Snee Road


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Me and the Mrs found the spot this arvo and had no kids with us :Thumbsup: 

Self automated pose of the smurfs :Grin:   Notice the camera angle had @mrs dundee up hill slightly just so we looked the same height. :Psmiley: 


Nice pic we thought. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## HNTMAD

Too many gumboots for me  @Dundee

Nice work  @Tahr and  @craigc, 

Great little spot that that Snee road, pretty popular now days

Hamish

----------


## P38

> Me and the Mrs found the spot this arvo and had no kids with us
> 
> Self automated pose of the smurfs  Notice the camera angle had @mrs dundee up hill slightly just so we looked the same height.
> Attachment 36062
> 
> Nice pic we thought.


 @Dundee

No use wearing bloody camo gear if your gonna let those knobby knees flap around in the breeze.  :Wink: 

And you could try smiling when you get your picture taken, it's not a mug shot for Police Ten Seven ................. At least Mrs D looks happy.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Dundee

> @Dundee
> 
> No use wearing bloody camo gear if your gonna let those knobby knees flap around in the breeze. 
> 
> And you could try smiling when you get your picture taken, it's not a mug shot for Police Ten Seven ................. At least Mrs D looks happy.
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Cheeky prick I was smiling but the 10 second timer missed my smile...............so here it is @P38  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## P38

> Cheeky prick I was smiling but the 10 second timer missed my smile...............so here it is @P38


 @Dundee 

No use blaming the gear ......... I'm sure you can smile for more than 10 seconds at a time, ..... especially since you don't have any kids tagging along for the day  :Wink:  .

Cheers
Pete

----------


## aharvnz

I think "Snee Road" is a euphemism for wild goose chase. That said, I love that particular "Snee Road". Many a happy day spent there.

----------


## Tahr

> I think "Snee Road" is a euphemism for wild goose chase. That said, I love that particular "Snee Road". Many a happy day spent there.


Great. The good hunters still pull a lot of animals out of there. Not that I'm one of them. Just lucky.

----------


## HNTMAD

> Great. The good hunters still pull a lot of animals out of there. Not that I'm one of them. Just lucky.



Yes you certainly have to know how to hunt it, getting there is the easy part

Hamish

----------


## Rusky

Nice one Tahr.  Im yet to fly camp in Autumn and Winter cause i'm a sook, but may give it a go in a few weeks time in central north island. How comfy and warm were you guys?

----------


## silentscope

if you are where i think you are, it is a bloody good spot. good bit of hunting that well done.

----------


## Tahr

> Nice one Tahr.  Im yet to fly camp in Autumn and Winter cause i'm a sook, but may give it a go in a few weeks time in central north island. How comfy and warm were you guys?


No trouble. 500 grm sleeping bags and in a bivy bag. Good insulation under you is the important thing.
In the winter I do the same but upgrade to a 800 grm bag, and up really high to a tent.

----------


## Dundee

Gates locked next week at Snee Road :Sad:   Poles are in they just got to swing the gate.

----------


## craigc

Dundee. Is that track an actual legal unformed road? You can't put a gate accross a legal road. I can check if you're unsure.

----------


## 7mmsaum

Yes its a legal road

----------


## Munsey

What they up to ? Putting in parking meters ?

----------


## BRADS

> Dundee. Is that track an actual legal unformed road? You can't put a gate accross a legal road. I can check if you're unsure.


Theres plenty up here mate.
The drunk has sent so many people out there I heard there putting in a tole both :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## P38

> Gates locked next week at Snee Road  Poles are in they just got to swing the gate.
> Attachment 38948


A case of "Loose lips sink ships".

But don't worry  as the steel gates are only there to keep the Riff Raff out.

You'll be fine @Dundee ........................... unless of course you identify with the above mentioned category.  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## craigc

> Yes its a legal road


Then it can't be gated.

'Under the Local Government Act 1974, landholders are permitted to put swing gates across legal roads, provided they have council approval, the gates aren’t locked and the gates are signposted to indicate that they are accessible and across a public road. This situation is rare on formed roads, but is more common on unformed legal roads in rural New Zealand.'

from 

https://www.walkingaccess.govt.nz/la...gal-roads/186/

----------


## Pengy

As long as they leave foot access, I think it is ok.

----------


## BRADS

> As long as they leave foot access, I think it is ok.


Yes

----------


## Frosty

> What they up to ? Putting in parking meters ?


The car park is a quarry. Shutting it off because of new rules around quarrys. (This is what Ive heard, may not be the entire truth)

Will stop a few quads going up there so that's a bonus.

----------


## P38

> The car park is a quarry. Shutting it off because of new rules around quarrys. (This is what Ive heard, may not be the entire truth)
> 
> Will stop a few quads going up there so that's a bonus.


Not if you back the Ute up to the gate and ride the quad across it and down your ramps.  :Psmiley: 

Not that I would ever do that of course.  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Maca49

If its the new rules for Health and Safety for quarries, the thin edge of the wedge is locked in, we are becoming more like England every day?

----------


## craigc

> As long as they leave foot access, I think it is ok.


Not if its an unformed legal road; you are entitled to use that.

----------


## GWH

They are stopping vehicle access to the quarry, as there has been a couple of contractors heading in there with trucks and diggers and have been helping themselves to gravel. After the chap was killed in a digger in a quarry in Christchurch recently the council have made the call to block access to it.

----------


## craigc

> They are stopping vehicle access to the quarry, as there has been a couple of contractors heading in there with trucks and diggers and have been helping themselves to gravel. After the chap was killed in a digger in a quarry in Christchurch recently the council have made the call to block access to it.


How long do you think it will last?

----------


## Bremic

> Theres plenty up here mate.
> The drunk has sent so many people out there I heard there putting in a tole both


Silly question.  Who is the drunk?

----------


## Maca49

Until a 50 cal turns up and deals to that post, I suspect, Bren gun with armour piercing is more fun and faster, I'm told :ORLY:

----------


## Maca49

> Silly question.  Who is the drunk?


Dum DD dum DD

----------


## veitnamcam

How much further will you have to walk? 
Public road and access to public land was gated here a few years ago. The council didint want to pay for upkeep of the road and the owner said well if I have to pay to matain the road I am not letting the public wear it out.
Which I can sort of understand. 
There was a small uproar but the locked gate is still there meaning a sole destroying 5 km gravel road trudge before reaching the start of the walking track.

----------


## GWH

> Until a 50 cal turns up and deals to that post, I suspect, Bren gun with armour piercing is more fun and faster, I'm told


Im sure if the contractors wanted the gravel bad enough, that little gate wouldn't take long to push over with their big digger....

----------


## GWH

> How much further will you have to walk? 
> Public road and access to public land was gated here a few years ago. The council didint want to pay for upkeep of the road and the owner said well if I have to pay to matain the road I am not letting the public wear it out.
> Which I can sort of understand. 
> There was a small uproar but the locked gate is still there meaning a sole destroying 5 km gravel road trudge before reaching the start of the walking track.


About 10 car lengths by the looks ;-)

----------


## veitnamcam

> About 10 car lengths by the looks ;-)


They will soon get pissed off with 10 vehicles parked in front of the gate anytime they need to get in ay.

----------


## Tahr

I walk from the quarry anyway. If it keeps quads out, good job. I don't really see any harm in it being blocked.

I wonder if they will form a lay-by for parking before the gate?

You still get in from the other end on a bike any way.

----------


## GWH

> I walk from the quarry anyway. If it keeps quads out, good job. I don't really see any harm in it being blocked.
> 
> I wonder if they will form a lay-by for parking before the gate?
> 
> You still get in from the other end on a bike any way.


Me too

----------


## Dundee

Same, those quads are making a mess of the track.

----------


## Cham

Good stuff, well done...

----------


## Tahr

Got this Sambar today.

----------


## GWH

Nice, Hes pretty good. A wide range of game at good ole Snee Road ;-)

----------


## Tahr

> Nice, Hes pretty good. A wide range of game at good ole Snee Road ;-)


Yeah. A surprise around every corner and up every creek on Snee Road.

----------


## P38

Tahr

Good work  :Thumbsup: 

That's a nice looking Sambar alright. 

Erecting the road gate across Snee Road sure hasn't diminished the Hunting opportunities that's for sure.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Dundee

Anyone got a pic of the finished gate?

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Anyone got a pic of the finished gate?


Remind me to take a pic next weekend  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## GWH

> Remind me to take a pic next weekend


Andrew, take a pic next weekend ;-)

----------


## 7mmsaum

Hahaha thanks

----------


## Dundee

The gate is finished.

----------


## 7mmsaum

> The gate is finished.


As in done for ?

----------


## Dundee

Too stop people parking in the quarry.

----------


## GWH

> Too stop people parking in the quarry.


Actually to stop people with trucks and diggers stealing gravel from the quarry and making it even more dangerous than it already is.

----------


## veitnamcam

A digger and truck would make short work of a gate.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## madmaori

> A digger and truck would make short work of a gate.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


So would a gas axe this coming weekend...... :Thumbsup:

----------


## Tahr

I went back to that part of Snee Rd (as per the original post here) on Tuesday night. 
Perfect evening. Hot and light breeze. Didn't see a thing, although Tilly got pretty excited winding what was probably a pig down in the thick shit.

Some good growth starting to poke through. Wind fall broadleaf not touched, so probably not a lot of animals around at the moment except for pigs.

One car at park when I arrived. 2 when I left.

----------


## scoped

I wouldn't bother going this weekend, 20 hunts course students out there 
 @Tahr what make/model of fly did you use in your original post?

----------


## HNTMAD

> I went back to that part of Snee Rd (as per the original post here) on Tuesday night. 
> Perfect evening. Hot and light breeze. Didn't see a thing, although Tilly got pretty excited winding what was probably a pig down in the thick shit.
> 
> Some good growth starting to poke through. Wind fall broadleaf not touched, so probably not a lot of animals around at the moment except for pigs.
> 
> One car at park when I arrived. 2 when I left.


Yes we were out that way last Monday, think there have been a few smelly pig hunters out that way, loads of dog prints, No Deer seen Monday evening, although we missed last light (dont ask) but did see a gd size porka, Tuesday, thats a whole other story lol

Hamish

----------


## craigc

> I wouldn't bother going this weekend, 20 hunts course students out there 
>  @Tahr what make/model of fly did you use in your original post?


My Siltarp 2.

----------


## Tahr

Last night...



Whoops...



Whoops again...



The reds look a bit scruffy, but its just their turning coats. they were in great condition. 

Quite a night on Snee Rd  :Thumbsup: 

Could you see my torch light from your place Brads??

----------


## Dundee

Well done.

----------


## Dundee

Well done.

----------


## Dundee

I think i've been hacked I wasn't inside at 1130 this morning. :Zomg:

----------


## Rushy

It would be a worry if you were hacked Dundee.  You are short enough as it is without some bugger hacking more off.

----------


## Rushy

Good on ya Tahr.

----------


## Dundee

> It would be a worry if you were hacked Dundee.  You are short enough as it is without some bugger hacking more off.


I was logged on and the mrs was cleaning the office and must of commented under my account.

----------


## Scouser

> I was logged on and the mrs was cleaning the office and must of commented under my account.


Ooooh we all know where that ends....... :Wink:

----------


## Scouser

Great result Tahr,

----------


## Kcpierey

20 point stagg is on the top clearing to the left grazing every night, he must have escaped from the hunting safari just south of your so called snee road location . I know exactly we're your hunting I grew up in the house b4 the quarry

----------


## nor-west

Nah Tahr's having you on he's actually in the Longwoods in Southland.

----------


## Tahr

Last night.
325 yards across a gully. The pic of the udder is to validate she never had a fawn  :Thumbsup:  If I shoot a hind this time of the year and say it was dry my sons' always give me shit, so this time I decided to provide evidence.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Shootm

She looks in good nick.
Good stuff.

----------


## Tahr

> She looks in good nick.
> Good stuff.


Yeah, she had a bit of fat on. 18" barrel 7-08, 120 grn NoslerBT. Pic is of the entry side.

----------


## the scudd

fuck looks like she got hit with a grenade

----------


## craigc

That's a good example of how a small bullet can do a lot of damage! Great shot placement.

----------


## Tahr

> That's a good example of how a small bullet can do a lot of damage! Great shot placement.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZyzUDzpvnEQ

You can see the bullet arching down onto the dear.

----------


## ANTSMAN

whoa, that's the entry point? geezus.

----------


## craigc

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZyzUDzpvnEQ
> 
> You can see the bullet arching down onto the dear.


Deer, why did you have to shoot it twice?

----------


## GWH

> Yeah, she had a bit of fat on. 18" barrel 7-08, 120 grn NoslerBT. Pic is of the entry side.
> 
> Attachment 61728Attachment 61729


That certainly put the hurt on didn't it.

Encouraging, I've only had my 15" 708 out once so far. 120 NBT at 2900. Shot a goat at about 40 yards, bullet past thru and continued thru another 2 younger ones behind it, heaps of damage to all!

----------


## Pop Shot

I used to extensively use the 140gr BT in my 7/08 and they killed with authority. 

Nice shot too  :Wink:

----------


## Marty Henry

> Last night.
> 325 yards across a gully. The pic of the udder is to validate she never had a fawn  If I shoot a hind this time of the year and say it was dry my sons' always give me shit, so this time I decided to provide evidence. 
> Attachment 61725Attachment 61726Attachment 61727


The flies are quick at the moment, I just wish they'd bring their own sandwiches. Some good eating there.
Just noticed the knife looks sharp in more than 1 sense of the word

----------


## Kooza

Goodnight nurse, nice shooting

----------


## Huk

Good one shit they do some damage thought my tsx in 243 were good they do nearly as good but that is impressive,getting hill fit again good to see keep it up as they say never ever give up  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Mooseman

Good shooting those BT are mean killers OK, the 180 grs in my 300 Win make a big mess too.

----------

